# Was sind das für Komponenten?



## Sunjy (21. Januar 2014)

*Was sind das für Komponenten?*

Grüße

kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein System ist?


Finde ich sehr Schick da sehr klein und Platzsparend.. wusste nich das mann GPU und CPU mit einem so kleinen Radiator kühlen kann.

http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/IMG_1598.jpg
Gruß Sunjy


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

äh welches?


----------



## Sunjy (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

jetzt^^


----------



## Vagas (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

Sieht ganz nach der Kompaktwakü aus: Swiftech H2O-x20 Edge HD - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit
Wurde einfach noch eine GPU-Kühler in der Kreislauf eingebaut. Kühlen tut es, aber ob es leise ist 

PS.:
Unten findest du zwei Links zu dem jeweilige Radiator mit integrierter Pumpe und dem CPU-Kühler.

EDIT: Weist du was das für ein Case ist? Das sieht nach noch mehr Platz für Radis aus


----------



## XyZaaH (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

Das case ist zu neunzig Prozent ein Corsair 600t.


----------



## Sunjy (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

ist ein 600T bin am überlegen ob ich mir das hole

Danke für die info.. find ich schon klasse so den aufbau


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

Das mit Klein täuscht gewaltig^^
Das Gehäuse ist das Corsair 600T, die Kühlung weisst du ja schon, das board scheind kein aktuelles zu sein auzf jedenfall Gigabyte High End Board, den rest kann man nicht sagen, aber sieht älter aus hat auch keine SSD!


----------



## acer86 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

Ist auf jedenfall ein Intel Sockel 1366 Board sieht man an den 6 Ram bänken, Täusch dich nicht in der Größe das ist ein 3X120er radi und ein Normal großes ATX board, keine SSD und läuft nur im Dual channel betrieb obwohl der 1366er Intel trippel channel bietet


----------



## ucap (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

aber ma was ganz anderes wie schließt man da nen bildschirm an der radiator ist doch vor rückseite des gehäises montiert d.h. da müsst man dann das dvi etc kabel durch den radiator in die graka stecken ? hat da ma jmd ein bild aus ner anderen perspektive ?


----------



## efdev (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

also je nach gpu ist das viel aber nicht leist ein 360er radi reicht mehr könnte aber nicht schaden.

mit der verkabelung könnte lästig werden weil der radi über den anschlüssen ist glaube auch über dem netzstecker fürs netzteil.


und das hier könnte die wakü sein : Swiftech H2O-x20 Edge HD - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit

edit: eine selbstgebaute wakü könnte aber besser sein kein plan wie die pumpe entkoppelt ist und ob die was taugt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*



Vagas schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nach der Kompaktwakü aus: Swiftech H2O-x20 Edge HD - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit



In Anbetracht des Alters der Hardware könnte es auch eine andere Radi/Pumpe-Kombination. Swiftech bot da vor längerer Zeit schon einmal etwas auf Laing-Basis an, bevor sie zwischenzeitlich mit der Integration der Pumpe in den CPU-Kühler experimentiert haben.



> Wurde einfach noch eine GPU-Kühler in der Kreislauf eingebaut. Kühlen tut es, aber ob es leise ist



Leiser als ein Referenz-GPU-Kühler




ucap schrieb:


> aber ma was ganz anderes wie schließt man da nen bildschirm an der radiator ist doch vor rückseite des gehäises montiert d.h. da müsst man dann das dvi etc kabel durch den radiator in die graka stecken ? hat da ma jmd ein bild aus ner anderen perspektive ?


 
Der Abstand ist groß genug, um die Kabel zwischen Radiator und Case zu verlegen (zumindest solange man keine starren Adapter nutzt). Iirc hat die Halterung von Swiftech sogar ein Scharnier integriert, so dass man den Radiator wegklappen kann.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

Falls dich der Rest auf dem Bild noch interessiert... Das System ist 1366, das Board müsste sich leicht rausfinden lassen. X58-UD5 oder sowas. Die Grafikkarte ist wahrscheinlich eine GTX470.


----------



## Jonnymcmod (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was sind das für Komponenten?*

Hatte das 600T auch in weiß, ist ein wirklich schönes Gehäuse aber mir war es zu groß. Hab dann wieder verkauft und mir ein Bf Phenom gekauft.


----------

